# Critique my Kitchen Island SketchUp



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for someone to critique my design for a kitchen island. I am fairly new to woodworking and was trying to create something that would be simple to build. I attached a zip file with the SketchUp drawing so hopefully someone can provide feedback and advice on this before i get started.
Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You have attached a .zip file. I do not know of any program on my computer that will open this without first saving it to my computer. That I am NOT going to do.

You should just attach each of the 4 files individually.

George


----------



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

Unfortunately, the .skp file was not on the list for accepted file types for upload :thumbdown: so I had to upload it as a .zip file. I understand the hesitation to download an unknown file, although you would be safe to download a .zip file and run a virus scan before opening it if that is your concern. A .zip file is just a container for the files inside so you wouldn't be at risk until you open the zip file. I will also add pictures of the project to show there is no malicious intent... Thanks for the response!

Here is a picture of the Island Design maybe you could see enough to provide some feedback?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Most of us just export the jpg image of the design, and I know people here have attached sketchup drawings as I've opened them from here before. Either way, I'm not opening a .zip and I can't see the image you posted in your second post, for whatever reason. If/when I can see it, I'll be happy to provide my feedback.


----------



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

Somehow I overlooked the .skp extension in the list. I think this should be the correct file type now... Thanks for the heads up!

I also tried to fix that picture, I am new to forums so hopefully it is working now. I used the "forum" code for a picture that is uploaded to imageshack.com


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions.

The island looks simple enough to make. What is your countertop?. You may possibly avoid using legs for the overhang, depending on the material for the top.












 







.


----------



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the advice on filling out the profile! 

I would like to do a butcher block for the countertop so i don't see that being a problem with the legs. The legs are mostly for looks so i am open to suggestions on how to make this a better looking piece... 
My other concern about this design is making sure it is structurally feasible and that the framing on the front face will be strong enough to allow for cabinet doors to be attached securely. I am pretty new to woodworking, I have designed and built a complete queen bed frame, and installed finish trim in my newly purchased home but that is about the extent of my experience.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

What are the dimensions for the cabinet?
Countertop size?
Cooktop?


----------



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

I am planning on 40" x 70" for the cabinet and 42" x 72" for the countertop to leave a 1" overhang on all sides, and no cooktop just a solid countertop.


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a good design! One tweak I'd do would to be to make some sort of space for your toes when you're standing at the cabinet side of the island.

Good luck with the build!
Acer


----------



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmmmm hadn't thought of that.... Thanks!


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Are you planning on being able to sit at the side with legs to eat? If so, a pet peeve of mine is overhangs that are too short, such that I can't get my legs underneath and have to lean forward to get over the counter. Didn't open your sketch - I see I have to upgrade my version - so I don't know how much overhang you have. Just a thought.


----------



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

I've got 17" of overhang planned and the countertop will be the standard 36" height. Do you think that will be enough space for sitting at the side with the legs?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

abehanna said:


> I've got 17" of overhang planned and the countertop will be the standard 36" height. Do you think that will be enough space for sitting at the side with the legs?



The overhang at 17" is plenty. Are you planning for drawers?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

If you googls " kitchen island ideas" you will find more ideas than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> The overhang at 17" is plenty. Are you planning for drawers?


I was thinking about doing drawers on the cabinet side but I am not sure I am skilled enough nor do i have the tool set to pull that off at this point. I think I will just do hinged doors and put in some shelving on the inside.


----------



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> If you googls " kitchen island ideas" you will find more ideas than you can shake a stick at.


Haha yeah I got my idea for this design by browsing around on google...

This is the look I am going for:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally, I'd put the "seated" height about 8 inches higher and use bar stools, rather than keeping it at 36". Something more akin to the attached. Other than that (which is of course personal preference) it looks pretty good to me.


----------



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

I might play around with that idea, I suppose it wouldn't add too much complication to the project...


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

abehanna said:


> I might play around with that idea, I suppose it wouldn't add too much complication to the project...


Plus you get the opportunity to add power outlets or other useful things in the space between each countertop.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

It does require two separate counter pieces, but that's the only drawback I've found yet. It is most definitely a personal preference thing though...


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

My thinking is this...the island is going to take up alot of room so I think it should be as efficient as you can build it. Doors, drawers, pull outs/ or openings for baskets.

I am not sure what tools you have or your experience level is, but this could turn out pretty nice if you take your time. Heck you could piece together several standard base units and simply add the counttr top of your choosing. That way all you would need to do is assemble, paint/stain it.

Just a thought.
Mike


----------



## abehanna (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah I guess my goal is to make sort of a custom rustic looking island while trying to keep things simple. I have a miter saw / table saw / router and the hand tool basics, but my skills are definitely more toward the beginner stage and i don't want to get in over my head with intricate doors and drawers and things...

I also considered getting basic cabinets and doing a wood countertop but I think it will end up looking a lot more unique and give me some good practice building it this way. 

I definitely like the idea of adding an outlet but i would like to run the wires inside the cabinet area and have the outlet on the side of the island which would be the least visible spot the way it will be oriented in my kitchen

Here is another picture with the extra 8 inches of height, I kind of feel like it will look funky with the 1" wall thickness for the rise. Any thoughts on a better way to do that?


----------

